# Top 12 Benefits of Grape SEED Extract (and there are many more)



## jaminhealth (Apr 29, 2018)

*4 Cancer Models and Grape SEED Extract*

Since this is my very very favorite "medicine" I thought I'd post this one as work as been done in the fields of:  breast cancer, colorectal cancer, prostate, and skin cancers.

The main reason I started on Pycnogenol, and then went to Grape Seed Extract a year later and that was in 1995, we were told MAY prevent cancer(s).  Many cancer research centers are now doing a lot of work with this "medicine" from a Food.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2728696/

There are hundreds of articles on this powerful medicine.  I do a lot of research on everything I take.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2018)

I used it years ago, but like with many supplements, I dropped it to add another, take a lot of them and can't afford to use all of them all of the time.  But I think Pycnogenol is a good supplement, and I may add it to my list someday....it wasn't too expensive if I recall.


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 29, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I used it years ago, but like with many supplements, I dropped it to add another, take a lot of them and can't afford to use all of them all of the time.  But I think Pycnogenol is a good supplement, and I may add it to my list someday....it wasn't too expensive if I recall.



Pyc is the more expensive of the two, and I sent you a rep on who sells the lowest priced one.  Grape Seed Ex is just as good I believe and 1/2 the price.  j


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks Jam, I've used Swanson Vitamins in the past years back, they do have reasonable prices and good customer service, at least they did back then.  Their brand of magnesium oil didn't live up to the quality of the Global Light brand though, sometimes it's worth paying a little more, especially for something you don't have to use daily.


----------



## jaminhealth (Apr 29, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Jam, I've used Swanson Vitamins in the past years back, they do have reasonable prices and good customer service, at least they did back then.  Their brand of magnesium oil didn't live up to the quality of the Global Light brand though, sometimes it's worth paying a little more, especially for something you don't have to use daily.



I used Swansons mag oil for years but don't use it much at all now..I find DMSO and I just got a new bottle yesterday to be about the best to calm my right thigh pain and numbness.  To the DMSO I add some essential oils.  I've been working with DMSO for years and am a member of a DMSO online group.  Some take in internally, I do NOT.   j


----------



## jaminhealth (May 2, 2018)

More mind opening info:

http://gaia-health.com/conventional...-extract-may-beat-chemo-in-late-stage-cancer/

Two  people come to mind who fought and lost the cancer battle:

Coretta Scott King did all the conventional therapies and then chose to go to Mexico but it was too late.

Steve Jobs didn't go the pharma route and lost his battle.  

Of course, my mind goes to:  had they been taking Grape Seed Extract would their stories be different.  Can't help but think this way.

I hold on to this FOOD medicine for my good health.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 3, 2018)

After 23 yrs on this antioxidant I keep finding NEW information as the research people are finding more and reporting:

https://betterhealthorganization.com/grape-seed-extract/

Disclaimer: Those on pharma blood thinners, can't take both.

Also, I have NO financial interests in the supplements I discuss only that what I've worked with and what works FOR ME and to share good health with others.   We see no TV ads for Grape SEED Extract, do we?


----------



## needshave (May 3, 2018)

Jamin,
Recently a friend suggested I try the grape seed powder. I have frequent problems with restless leg syndrome. My primary care doctor agrees what it is, but has offered nothing to resolve or help with the problem. I read your article with great hopes but did not find that it was even suggested as a potential help with the problem. Hair growth..WooHoo. that's a good thing.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 3, 2018)

needshave said:


> Jamin,
> Recently a friend suggested I try the grape seed powder. I have frequent problems with restless leg syndrome. My primary care doctor agrees what it is, but has offered nothing to resolve or help with the problem. I read your article with great hopes but did not find that it was even suggested as a potential help with the problem. Hair growth..WooHoo. that's a good thing.



RLS = low magnesium levels.  Many are deficient.  But Grape Seed Ex benefits so so much of our body parts/health issues.


----------



## needshave (May 3, 2018)

Do you take something for low mag levels or know anyone that does?


----------



## Buckeye (May 3, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> *RLS = low magnesium levels.*  Many are deficient.  But Grape Seed Ex benefits so so much of our body parts/health issues.



Do you have a link for this from a source that is not trying to sell something?


----------



## jaminhealth (May 3, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Do you have a link for this from a source that is not trying to sell something?



Which do you mean, magnesium or grape seed extract.  There are many links for those NOT trying to sell the products.  I normally look for research articles but so many sell these supps too...I've been taking supps for 25 yrs.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 3, 2018)

needshave said:


> Do you take something for low mag levels or know anyone that does?



I just posted a post on RLS yesterday, did you see it below?  I've been taking magnesium for years, usually 400mg a couple times a day, thru the day.  I take Mag Citrate or a Mag Complex but this is also my Bone Health Supplement.   Start slower and see how you do.  One can buy 200mg mag citrate caps.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 3, 2018)

needshave said:


> Jamin,
> Recently a friend suggested I try the grape seed powder. I have frequent problems with restless leg syndrome. My primary care doctor agrees what it is, but has offered nothing to resolve or help with the problem. I read your article with great hopes but did not find that it was even suggested as a potential help with the problem. Hair growth..WooHoo. that's a good thing.



I'm sure many work with the powder, I don't as capsules are so EASY.  I see bags of powder are sold online.


----------



## Buckeye (May 3, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Which do you mean, magnesium or grape seed extract.  There are many links for those NOT trying to sell the products.  I normally look for research articles but so many sell these supps too...I've been taking supps for 25 yrs.



A link to a reliable source that shows magnesium deficiency is the cause of RLS.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 3, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> A link to a reliable source that shows magnesium deficiency is the cause of RLS.



I don't believe I said it's the cause, but magnesium helps reduce RLS.  I've been taking mag for years and have no RLS issues.   Here's a link and I don't see that they sell anything.

https://www.healthline.com/health/restless-leg-syndrome/link-between-magnesium-and-rls

I started taking it for leg cramps and then got into the history of it all and it's needs in our body.


----------



## Buckeye (May 3, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> *I don't believe I said it's the cause*, but magnesium helps reduce RLS.  I've been taking mag for years and have no RLS issues.   Here's a link and I don't see that they sell anything.
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/health/restless-leg-syndrome/link-between-magnesium-and-rls
> 
> I started taking it for leg cramps and then got into the history of it all and it's needs in our body.



Post #3   "RLS = low magnesium levels".  When were you diagnosed with RLS?


----------



## jaminhealth (May 3, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Post #3   "RLS = low magnesium levels".  When were you diagnosed with RLS?



I don't deal with RLS, so never dx'd but worked and researched supplements as I said for over 25 yrs so mag deficiency is a good possibility, and it could be a lot of other issues too, I don't know IF anyone knows FOR SURE just about anything we deal with.

It could be from other drugs as I know plenty of people deal with nerve damage from statins.   Another topic.

I deal with about 60 yrs of arthritis and I think there are many reasons for OA in my body.

Have you had your magnesium levels checked, not a bad idea, probably should be automatic in our labwork.


----------



## Buckeye (May 3, 2018)

Okay, if I understand your post, you've never had RLS, but believe that the magnesium prevented you from getting it, because you believe RLS = low magnesium levels?  

Got it.  Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## Keesha (May 3, 2018)

Hey Hoot N Annie. My father in law had Restless Leg Syndrome and he took magnesium and his symptoms disappeared.


----------



## Buckeye (May 3, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Hey Hoot N Annie. My father in law had Restless Leg Syndrome and he took magnesium and his symptoms disappeared.



Glad to hear it!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Have you had your magnesium levels checked, not a bad idea, probably should be automatic in our labwork.



I wish they were included in lab work.  Years ago I asked to have my vitamin D level checked, insurance wouldn't cover it, had to pay out of pocket.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 3, 2018)

All these simple tests that they don't do make so much sense to help keep the population in better health, it's all profits for you know who.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2018)

If they can't write a prescription for it, they don't care about testing for it.


----------



## Keesha (May 3, 2018)

Here in Canada our health care is paid for including all tests and operations. 
What i do is get all my tests done and then treat myself holistically.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jun 28, 2018)

*Liver Benefits of Using Grape Seed Extract*

When I think I've seen all the info on Grape Seed Ex, I learn more.  Just talking to a member on another health group about AST and ALT numbers from the labwork, mine are good and his are elevated and I thought about this and I have been taking Milk Thistle for years BUT Grape Seed Ex for more years.  So I did a search on Liver and Grape Seed and low and behold got some informative hits:

https://www.carefoundation.co.uk/liver-benefits-using-grape-seed-extract/

My liver is old, 80 yrs soon and it's been abused but not greatly I don't think but who knows, alcohol and meds and what other toxic stuff lands in our livers.

So anyway here is more good info about an important organ.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2018)

Many years ago I used Grape Seed Extract daily with my other vitamins, but after some time I stopped and added more supplements to my list.  Since it is not very expensive, I thought I'd use it again for awhile, if anything it is a good antioxiadant  and if it supports the liver, that's another plus.  Today I bought Natural Factors brand, 100mg caps, 95% Polyphenols.  Thanks Jam for the interesting updates!


----------



## jaminhealth (Jul 3, 2018)

My neighbor is dealing with RA  and we talked yesterday and I can't believe how she has gone downhill from the robust healthy woman she was a couple yrs ago.  She can't afford a lot of supplements and I'm thinking of buying her about a 6 month supply to see just how they could change her overall health.  I'm at least 10 yrs older than her and look way younger and I also know the drugs she's now taking do age.  

For me, Olympian Labs 200mg capsules are my current product.  I get best prices for me on ebay these days.  

This product is an anti aging great grape.   Good to hear your latest.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2018)

You're very kind for helping your neighbor like that.  Supplements are expensive and I sometimes drop certain ones when I begin to use others, some I stick with all the time.  My friend had Fibromyalgia and couldn't afford natural supplements, I bought her a big bottle of Source Naturals Magnesium Malate and she reported that she felt noticeable relief from the tablets.  Unfortunately she had many other health issues going on and was put on many prescription meds, got a pacemaker, etc., etc.  She is older than I am, and it's sad to see her health deteriorate so much in her golden years, she was always a healthy and strong young woman when we became friends.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jul 3, 2018)

One can see the difference in a person's face for sure when they take supplements.  My two good friends are big on supplements too and both came down with afib a couple yrs ago.  I've thought about this a lot and so have they, I don't think they were taking enough magnesium for years.  They are now taking more Mg.  I've been taking good higher doses for years.   Hardly any calcium but what  I get from foods.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2018)

Jam, how many mgs do you take a day of GSE?


----------



## jaminhealth (Jul 11, 2018)

I take 200mg two times daily  BUT a good maintenance dose is 200mg daily.  Make sure we take enough for bodyweight.   I think I took 200mg daily for years  and as I'm aging just bumped it up.  j


----------



## jaminhealth (Jul 18, 2018)

Grape, a food that fights cancer

http://www.aicr.org/foods-that-fight-cancer/foodsthatfightcancer_grapes_and_grape_juice.html


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 10, 2018)

For members asking about Grape Seed Extract.  I have posted on this already and here is one thread.

Allergy and Asthma reduction are major BUT there are so many more issues that Grape Seed Ex addresses..soooooo many.


----------

